# Let's talk fishing



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

Due to the amount of interest in fishing posted in the mundane section, here's the place to talk fishing.

Over to you.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Jul 2020)

Looking forward to going again, but who knows when...

The islands I fish on will really be hurting as a result of this mullarky, coming on the back of hurricane(s), it'll be bad times indeed.


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

5 mile lockdown restrictions in Wales being lifted from Monday which means I can venture further.

Downside is all my gear is in storage as I'm moving house on Monday.

Upside, one of my clubs rivers is opposite our new house and a 2 minute drive ( 5 minute cycle if I'm travelling light) to the car park.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2020)

I do beach and lure fishing, not been out this year yet. The reports from my area (south coast) is lots of weed about


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I do beach and lure fishing, not been out this year yet. The reports from my area (south coast) is lots of weed about



Yes, seen your pretty sorry handsome face on WSFF  I dropped out of that forum a few years ago, are you still a member.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> Yes, seen your pretty sorry handsome face on WSFF  I dropped out of that forum a few years ago, are you still a member.


Yes


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

I pulled out when the plonkers started posting rubbish and wanted to fight each other in our local area sub forum. 

Has it calmed down over there now.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jul 2020)

As an aside to my post about the Nelly and Leslie "smack" . At about the same time (60years approx. ago) l lived just outside Boston Lincs. and my mates and l spent almost all of our time out on the marshes and mudflats around the Wash.
One form of "fishing" we used to pursue was what we called "Butt stanging" . This required you to wade through the water at low tide with an implement like a rake except the "tines" pointed forward not at 90degess to the handle. You had to go barefoot so that you could feel the flatfish , Butts as we called them. The fish would lift off from the mud shoot forward a bit then settle down again , giving you the chance to stab it with your "Butt stang" . For reasons best known to ourselves we usually carried out this ritual in the early and late part of the year , just before the duck shooting season . Boy was it cold. 
l would be interested if anyone else has heard of or even tried this method of "fishing" !


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> I pulled out when the plonkers started posting rubbish and wanted to fight each other in our local area sub forum.
> 
> Has it calmed down over there now.


I find it OK, but with every forum it only take one.......like on here there's a few that hate my guts


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

@woodbutcher You wouldn't get away with that method these days!!

A garden fork or hay fork also used to be the implement in times gone by.
The best time to start fishing for them is mid spring onwards.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> @woodbutcher You wouldn't get away with that method these days!!
> 
> A garden fork or hay fork also used to be the implement in times gone by.
> The best time to start fishing for them is mid spring onwards.


That was the problem , mid spring on the east coast fens was a very chilly time. I heard tell that the whole of the marshes and fens are a conservation area now ....probably for the best !


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

I used to do a lot of course fishing in the Midlands a long time ago especially at Kingsbury Water Park and Packington estate. Caught a lot of Rudd, roach, tench, carp and crucian carp.

Nowadays we have our own pond that Mr WD has a dabble at. Tench, Rudd, roach crucian. I have not done any fishing for a long time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> 5 mile lockdown restrictions in Wales being lifted from Monday which means I can venture further.
> 
> Downside is all my gear is in storage as I'm moving house on Monday.
> 
> Upside, one of my clubs rivers is opposite our new house and a 2 minute drive ( 5 minute cycle if I'm travelling light) to the car park.


Got my eye on the river Clywedog near Wrexham not sure which stretches are public though? Best sort a licence and give it a whirl


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

I don't do much coarse fishing, not really my thing. Where I live its wild trout, sewin and salmon.

There is however a carp lake not far from me which allows fly fishing for carp. Chucking big baits and swim feeders doesn't do it for me.

So I make it more difficult for myself and fly fish on the surface for carp. Here's a typical example, not massive, probably 10lb or so, but good fun on a fly rod.


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2020)

Some years ago I used to course fish regularly. Float and occasionally ledger.Decided I might give it another go.soon changed my mind .Fishing seems to have become quite technical with various rigs.To complicated for me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2020)

Its always been fast moving stream fishing for me, smitten by the chalk streams in Dorset when i was a nipper, little brown trout mostly. Used to cycle 30 mile round trip, rod tied to top tube, wonderful


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Some years ago I used to course fish regularly. Float and occasionally ledger.Decided I might give it another go.soon changed my mind .Fishing seems to have become quite technical with various rigs.To complicated for me.


You were wise to keep an eye on costs


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Some years ago I used to course fish regularly. Float and occasionally ledger.Decided I might give it another go.soon changed my mind .Fishing seems to have become quite technical with various rigs.To complicated for me.



I'm no coarse fishing expert and I don't bother with all those fancy rigs. Traditional float, usually a waggler or a running ledger does me.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2020)

Some catches over the years


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

Not just a sea angler then.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> Not just a sea angler then.


Done a bit of everything including fly


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

I sometimes fly fish for bass.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> I sometimes fly fish for bass.


Never tried that, but it is on the bucket list and I have all the gear too


----------



## delb0y (5 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Some years ago I used to course fish regularly. Float and occasionally ledger.Decided I might give it another go.soon changed my mind .Fishing seems to have become quite technical with various rigs.To complicated for me.



I still love it, despite that complexity. I just keep it simple and old style - trotting a float with a few maggots on the hook. Occasionally a simple feeder set-up, and a bit of lure fishing. 

I haven't been this year, yet, mostly because of lock-down, but also the volumes of people out on the rivers seemed quite large. Normally it's easy to get away from folks on the river.

I'm hoping to do a little fly-fishing sometime soon, on a small local stream, as it'll be easy to carry the gear on the bike. Ten mile ride, followed by a little fishing seems like a good idea. But haven't done so yet.


----------



## crag (13 Jul 2020)

I just bought a Hybrid not only for the commute to work, but to carp fish the canals and cover as much ground as I can, having not been on a bike since school days.
Just trying to get my head round some panniers and a rack, oh and some waterproofs, and the glue in my puncture repair kit has gone hard, after only 35 years


----------



## Milzy (13 Jul 2020)

A fool waiting for a fool to bite.


----------



## crag (13 Jul 2020)

Milzy said:


> A fool waiting for a fool to bite.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Some catches over the years


Thats some big fish! The cod looks tasty, i have tried Pike and Carp also but would not recommend.
Before bass became trendy to eat we used to throw them all back, at least it kept stocks up


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jul 2020)

I used to fish course angling matches at a pretty high level .Used to be out every weekend fishing local matches but the change from traditional matches on rivers and canals to commercially ran fisheries slowly killed my enthusiasm . I would rather catch 10lb of roach then 100lb plus of carp . Still a member of my local club and fish with them a couple of times a year just to stay in touch . Just back from Cornwall were I fish a lake old school style for and waggler for some skimmer bream great fun


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Some years ago I used to course fish regularly. Float and occasionally ledger.Decided I might give it another go.soon changed my mind .Fishing seems to have become quite technical with various rigs.To complicated for me.


You don't have to follow the latest methods. All the old ones still work. I caught my biggest carp (24 lbs) on floating bread about 5 feet from the bank.


----------



## Salar (18 Jul 2020)

Exactly,

I'm a fly fisherman, but I do coarse fish sometimes.

I'll use fibre glass rods, Mitchell reels etc, just for the fun of it when coarse fishing, together with a float or simple running ledger, just like in the old days..


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> You don't have to follow the latest methods. All the old ones still work. I caught my biggest carp (24 lbs) on floating bread about 5 feet from the bank.


Yes but no but you'd deffo have caught a 46lber if you'd cast into an adjacent county with 3 rods. Tsk.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Jul 2020)

What is this fetish for book-keeping amongst fishermen?


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> As an aside to my post about the Nelly and Leslie "smack" . At about the same time (60years approx. ago) l lived just outside Boston Lincs. and my mates and l spent almost all of our time out on the marshes and mudflats around the Wash.
> One form of "fishing" we used to pursue was what we called "Butt stanging" . This required you to wade through the water at low tide with an implement like a rake except the "tines" pointed forward not at 90degess to the handle. You had to go barefoot so that you could feel the flatfish , Butts as we called them. The fish would lift off from the mud shoot forward a bit then settle down again , giving you the chance to stab it with your "Butt stang" . For reasons best known to ourselves we usually carried out this ritual in the early and late part of the year , just before the duck shooting season . Boy was it cold.
> l would be interested if anyone else has heard of or even tried this method of "fishing" !


Never been anywhere to try it myself but it seems to be used around the Solway coast where I think they have or had competitions to see who got the most.


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2020)

I misread the thread title quite dramatically...

I've done a bit of sea fishing over the years, but nothing serious. I got massively into televised fishing for a while, when it was on in the middle of the night/early morning and I was up with my then baby daughter.


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Jul 2020)

Haven't been for years but I used to be pretty good at catching barbel, chub amd the odd grayling in the Kennet. Got the club prize for biggest barbel one year - 7lb 11oz 12dr. They come a lot bigger these days, ever since someone unknown released a few into the Severn. Bigger rivers make bigger fish.


----------



## accountantpete (6 Sep 2020)

Over 40 years since I fished - back in the day the essentials were Mk IV rod, Mitchell reel, hessian sacks, boiled potatoes for bait, camouflage,"coffee" out of a Thermos flask and high powered binoculars to spy on what bait your rival was using.

There was also an encased thermometer which was cast into the water where you were fishing to test for "thermoclines" as per the Richard Walker scriptures.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Sep 2020)

I haven't been fishing for over 20 years. Now, my son is asking about going. I had a quick look on a fishing tackle website and feel safe in saying that fishing is far more expensive than cycling. And that's saying something  That's not including rod licences, permits, etc. either.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2020)

I've been boat fishing in Cornwall for mackerel and bass since I was seven, mainly without success. I love it.


----------



## Salar (7 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I haven't been fishing for over 20 years. Now, my son is asking about going. I had a quick look on a fishing tackle website and feel safe in saying that fishing is far more expensive than cycling. And that's saying something  That's not including rod licences, permits, etc. either.




As you say like cycling, it can be as expensive, or if you are frugal it can be done quite cheaply. Depends upon what branch of fishing your son is thinking of.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2020)

Been doing a bit on Anglesey as someone gave me a rod. Have caught sod all so far!


----------



## Salar (7 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Been doing a bit on Anglesey as someone gave me a rod. Have caught sod all so far!




I've caught some big pollack off the rocks spinning at Trearddur Bay. That was years ago, not sure what it's like now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Sep 2020)

Salar said:


> As you say like cycling, it can be as expensive, or if you are frugal it can be done quite cheaply. Depends upon what branch of fishing your son is thinking of.


Float. I suppose it wouldn’t be too expensive to get started as I have all my fishing gear somewhere, but then it hasn’t been touched in 20 years so there will be a few items to replace as well as buying the usual consumables.

I suppose the only issue is that I’m not good sitting still and may become bored after a short while. I also wonder if I can remember how to tie a hook onto the line...


----------



## steven1988 (7 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Float. I suppose it wouldn’t be too expensive to get started as I have all my fishing gear somewhere, but then it hasn’t been touched in 20 years so there will be a few items to replace as well as buying the usual consumables.
> 
> I suppose the only issue is that I’m not good sitting still and may become bored after a short while. I also wonder if I can remember how to tie a hook onto the line...



Let me know if you do go, T has been bugging me for ages to take him


----------



## clid61 (10 Sep 2020)

I'll be moving soon to whitehaven area , any recommendations on sea fishing spots in the area (yes I know Sellafield is nearby  ) Not looking to catch 3 eyed fish like in Springfield !


----------



## Broughtonblue (9 Jan 2021)

My dad took me course fishing as a youngster and taught me all i know, then continued into my 20's. Now in my 50's and have only dabbled every now and again. Having recently moved to Norfolk i was thinking of having a go at sea fishing off the beach, but have just discovered this little beauty just 5 mins from my front door, been a few times and it really does relax me, you can solve a lot of problems whilst sitting on the bank. Like others have said, if you want to spend hundreds of pounds then you can, but im still using my 30 year old rod, reel etc, only ever float fish as anything else seems far too technical, and have only used the good old staples of bread, sweetcorn and cheese. Dont even bother with maggots now. Still tempted to have a go at beach fishing (when the weather warms up!) But as i dont eat fish it seems a waste.
For anyone with mental problems i would thoroughly recommend fishing as a way to relax and unwind


----------



## delb0y (18 Apr 2021)

I finally managed to get out again - even though it's the close season (local canal is still open to fish), and even though it was only for an hour and a half.

I bought half a pint of maggots, strapped the rod and landing net to the bike, took a minimum of kit, and off I went. I should have taken a camera because where I fished was gorgeous - it's on the non-accessible side of the canal, and is leased by the angling club off a farmer, and to get there you cycle through a few fields. Had there been no fishing on the end of it, it would have still been a great ride.

Only caught a single bream, but it was more about proving that it's still doable by bike. I have one of these:






and I thought it might be heavy / uncomfortable on my bike, but it wasn't, and inside I could easily fit a box of tackle, the tin of maggots, a bag of groundbait, tin of hooks, box of floats, and a reel. I still didn't use any of the outside pockets. And I still didn't use 80% of what I took anyway. I have a single pannier on my bike and that accommodated the unhooking mat and flask of coffee (and inner tubes, and cycling tools).

Altogether it was very easy, and next time, I might try a little further afield.


----------



## oldworld (18 Apr 2021)

Keen fisherman in my youth, twenties and thirties. Mostly matches but got fed up with fish being returned to the water only to die. 
I used barb less hooks but every now and again a fish would take the bait and hook right down. A horrible process trying to remove the hook without tearing into the fish.
I don't condemn the sport but it's not something I enjoy doing now. I always stop and chat with an angler to see how he's doing. Best of all is watching someone playing a large fish.
When I lived in Romsey we saw a chap fishing from his garden and he had a large fish he was trying to land. What a tussle, it must have gone on for over half an hour. When finally landed it was a large salmon. I gave him some applause and he said he was going to put it back, more likely into the freezer!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2021)

I've not been beach fishing since the covid started.


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Apr 2021)

Does angling have much to teach a person who wants to catch and eat a fish in a wilderness survival situation? I cant imagine learning eveything about angling but I know nothing about how to catch a fish for dinner.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Does angling have much to teach a person who wants to catch and eat a fish in a wilderness survival situation? I cant imagine learning eveything about angling but I know nothing about how to catch a fish for dinner.


 
Most fish in rivers in the UK are owned, so you can't just turn up and catch fish, beach fishing is different you can catch what you like, but that is governed by size limits, anything under size has to go back.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2021)

woodbutcher said:


> As an aside to my post about the Nelly and Leslie "smack" . At about the same time (60years approx. ago) l lived just outside Boston Lincs. and my mates and l spent almost all of our time out on the marshes and mudflats around the Wash.
> One form of "fishing" we used to pursue was what we called "Butt stanging" . This required you to wade through the water at low tide with an implement like a rake except the "tines" pointed forward not at 90degess to the handle. You had to go barefoot so that you could feel the flatfish , Butts as we called them. The fish would lift off from the mud shoot forward a bit then settle down again , giving you the chance to stab it with your "Butt stang" . For reasons best known to ourselves we usually carried out this ritual in the early and late part of the year , just before the duck shooting season . Boy was it cold.
> l would be interested if anyone else has heard of or even tried this method of "fishing" !


They do or at least used to in the Solway Firth. Cannot remember any local name but here probably was one. There was certainly an annual competition but again my memory is faint.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2021)

I used to try for salmon and sea trout in the River Leven at Balloch but too many others in that area had the same idea. Did some fly fishing in small lochs in Sutherland but never got much.
Done a lot of sea fishing for food species off Mull, Ardnamurchan and in the Tiree passage. Many species are now virtually fished to extinction. We used to drift with bait off Tiree and got cod, haddock, whiting as well as the occasional dog and gurnard but latterly the area was empty of fish.
Inshore mackerel, coal fish and pollack mainly. I used to get conger in my creels when I fished for langoustine but put them back mainly.
Never tried for 'trophy " fish such as skate as we fished for food types only. Not interested in anything not edible.
Dived for oysters and scallops with sometimes lobster and crab if they were big enough.


----------



## delb0y (19 Apr 2021)

Here we go, a couple of photos from the mobile phone:


----------



## simongt (19 Apr 2021)

delb0y said:


> Here we go, a couple of photos from the mobile phone:


And a perfect modern example of how fishing shoud be done; simplicity - ! 
My neighbour, a fishing nut, has to use a Transit van to haul all his 'essential gear' about whenever he goes down to the river - !


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2021)

delb0y said:


> Here we go, a couple of photos from the mobile phone:


how are you carrying that pole? a cpl of velcro straps?


----------



## delb0y (20 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> how are you carrying that pole? a cpl of velcro straps?



There's a rack on the bike that you can't really see on the photo - and a bungee cord wrapped around it - so that holding down the landing net and two rods at the back of the bike, and a plastic strap (soon to be replaced by velcro at the front). The pannier is small - so there's opportunity to carry more there, and the rack, could accommodate something, if I needed more. But for what I do, I'm happy, save for my cycling action, - left-leg wise - needing to be adjusted to accommodate the rods. That's the only thing that might make longer trips awkward.

Derek


----------



## Hicky (11 May 2021)

I started as a kid myself some 30 years ago and have pitched up at the bank with son number two in tow(he wanted to start). We're fortunate to have a fantastic complex 1/2 mile away from home with some varied ponds and stock. There is work to be done on site and he's keen to help get stuck in and is no stranger to work parties. Sunday just gone he banked and unhooked three carp all +8lb all by his todd.
I must admit the push for n+1 for fishing kit is worse seemingly than bikes.


----------



## FishFright (11 May 2021)

For the first time in recent years I won't be renewing my rod licence . The last 3 years I went 5 times so it's not worth the money, sadly I just don't want to go any more.


----------



## Drago (11 May 2021)

My Grandad was a bit of a fishist, but I'm afraid say I know nothing about it,


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 May 2021)

Drago said:


> My Grandad was a bit of a fishist, but I'm afraid say I know nothing about it,


That's knocked you off your lofty perch, hasn't it


----------



## Hicky (10 Jun 2021)

Lad number two at the start of April and last Friday.
Now the weather is warming up sweetcorn isn’t as productive, having had nearly a 30 yr break from fishing, is all the new fandangled baits worth it ie pellets etc?


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

Do any of you fishists do kayak fishing?


----------



## Poacher (15 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Do any of you fishists do kayak fishing?


Talk about trolling!


----------



## delb0y (15 Jun 2021)

Hicky said:


> is all the new fandangled baits worth it ie pellets etc?



Pellets are good, both as loose feed and as hook bait. But 90% of my fishing is with maggots. Still can't beat them.


----------



## carpiste (18 Jun 2021)

Hicky said:


> Now the weather is warming up sweetcorn isn’t as productive, having had nearly a 30 yr break from fishing, is all the new fandangled baits worth it ie pellets etc?


Micro pellets are a great way of holding fish and I use them along with a light groundbait. You can use maggot, bread or larger pellets on the hook or even mini boilies if you want to try for Tench or small Carp.
Sweetcorn or Luncheon meat will also work on the hook but I tend to use sweetcorn sparingly.


----------



## mustang1 (18 Jun 2021)

The other day Lidl had an offer on a fishing reel for £30. I was gonna buy it but figured I have no time nor do I know how to fish.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Jun 2021)

mustang1 said:


> The other day Lidl had an offer on a fishing reel for £30. I was gonna buy it but figured I have no time nor do I know how to fish.


Get it bought - it's a bargain from the Aisle of Joy


----------



## mustang1 (19 Jun 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Get it bought - it's a bargain from the Aisle of Joy


It didn't have Shimano 105 reel thingie on it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Aug 2021)

Former carp angler looking into getting myself back into the fishing game... except this time ive decided to come back as guy that spins for pike.

My carp gear is some 20 years old and my dad has use of most of it so its not really suitable for my needs. Ive tallied it up how much its going to cost to re-gear myself and its roughly around £300 for some semi-decent gear. 

I know some folks have big pit REELS that cost more than my entire setup but im just out there to have a bit of fun. 

I live about 15mins walk from the river lea so the idea is to travel light and just roam up and down the river for pike. Dad is a member of a few local fishing clubs that have pike in their ponds so i'll most likely hitch a ride down and toss some lures into the abyss and see what i can get when he goes and does his carp business.

Gone with the multiplier and braid option and this is the first time with a multiplier reel so i have a lot to learn. 

Looking forward to it! I think my PB was an 18lb pike from Enfield Lock as a young boy. I used to go there with a family friend and he did love that stretch of river so much that we never tried fishing for pike anywhere else  (although, we were dead-baiting and trotting for pike rather than spinning)

Its going to be a brave new world.


----------



## delb0y (5 Aug 2021)

Be interested in how you get on with a multiplier. I've seen some videos and am slightly tempted but the tangles that accompany a beginner put me off... I just use a normal, but small, reel for spinning, with braid. I've yet to find the secret, though. I blank more often than not, when spinning.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Aug 2021)

delb0y said:


> Be interested in how you get on with a multiplier. I've seen some videos and am slightly tempted but the tangles that accompany a beginner put me off... I just use a normal, but small, reel for spinning, with braid. I've yet to find the secret, though. I blank more often than not, when spinning.



Do you go for pike too?? Ive been told its also good to have all different sizes of lures too and to keep switching them out if youre not having much luck.

If worst comes to worst, I'll just slap a spoon on and maybe catch some big perch  (if im lucky) Though i admit, i have a bit of a head start with location as I regularly walk the lea and know stretches of it where pike are definitely present. Kings weir being quite a popular stomping ground for pike anglers but that is 30mins drive away but if i was to go, it would probably be alone as dad doesnt river fish.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Aug 2021)

delb0y said:


> Be interested in how you get on with a multiplier. I've seen some videos and am slightly tempted but the tangles that accompany a beginner put me off... I just use a normal, but small, reel for spinning, with braid. I've yet to find the secret, though. I blank more often than not, when spinning.


I was utterly hopeless with a multi., since sold.


----------



## delb0y (5 Aug 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Do you go for pike too?? Ive been told its also good to have all different sizes of lures too and to keep switching them out if youre not having much luck.



Pike, perch, zander - anything to avoid a blank! 

I do enjoy the lightweight mobile aspect of lure fishing. Just not the lack of fish :-)


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Aug 2021)

delb0y said:


> I do enjoy the lightweight mobile aspect of lure fishing. Just not the lack of fish :-)



with that said. I used to regular a reservoir that was super hard. a lot of people spent entire weeks fishing the place and not catching even one. But when they did managed to catch one. it was guaranteed to be at least 30-40lb+ (carp that is)

It was hard but people still kept on turning up


----------



## carpiste (6 Aug 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Do you go for pike too?? Ive been told its also good to have all different sizes of lures too and to keep switching them out if youre not having much luck.


It isn`t so much size that is important but you want lures that go down to different depths to tempt a bite. Also different colours and the odd rattler can make a difference. It all depends on the conditions really.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Sep 2021)

So im finally getting around to dropping the cash and building my setup. Absolutely eager as hell that im going to be able to fish the same river that i started me on the journey when i was 10 or 11 years old, only the find out that the club im going to have to subscribe to fish the stretch of the river has seasons when it comes to spinning and im basically sitting on my hands till October the 1st.

Im heart broken.... Im all dressed up in my Sunday best and i've got nowhere to go 

My kit is not quite complete yet. Ive got almost everything apart from the rod n'reel, braid and terminal tackle. A lot of the bits & peices I want/need are out of stock so its just as well i cant get out there till October.

The River on the other hand is a bit of a headache. On one side (the best stretch of river) is owned by a club but the lock where i'll be accessing the river from is where the club's ownership ends on one side then becomes under the ownership of the C&RT (Canal & River Trust) on the other, but the C&RT side doesnt look as good and if i want to fish there i'll still need a '_permit_'. The club doesnt allow non-members to use spinning for fish. So either way im forking out money to fish which ever direction i go... the C&RT permit is the Waterway Wanderer's Scheme.

Im just going to walk past my kit sitting there every day and get even more frustrated that i cant go


----------



## carpiste (1 Sep 2021)

I`ve never been able to limit myself with venue/species. I`ve fished all over the World, caught huge fish 200lb+ but I`m equally happy with a few roach and perch from the canal or pool. I`ve recently been fishing an F1 commercial fishery and loved every minute even though the best fish (sorry biggest) has been Carp of around 5lb.


----------



## delb0y (1 Sep 2021)

I had a great morning at the local canal at the weekend - feeder fishing for bream and a float rod with some maggots that caught loads of perch and a few roach. Great fun. Was tempted to go back with the lure rod for another crack at the perch, but my next outing will probably be to a local lake or a local small river for some more float fishing. The pleasure for me is getting away from it all early enough that I have a few hours of peace and quiet with just me and the outdoors and no-one about.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

When I was on hols a few weeks ago, I took a small amount of tackle with me as I'd said to my grandson (6) that I'd introduce him to the art. 
I walked around the lake on the site where we were staying and found a good spot. 
I could see carp broaching the surface, and some more in the reed margins. 
On the last morning, we walked there, him in great excitement & anticipation! 
We threw some sweetcorn in as we got ready to fish. 
The water was boiling with carp, all somewhere between 5lb & 10lb I reckon. 
Then a chap came up and said fishing was not allowed until Defra had checked and inspected the waters due to bacterial infection in the fish!! 😔

We just stood there and fed the remaining corn to the shoal.. 
Sad that there was a problem, but more than that, that my grandson's 1st fishing expedition didn't happen.. 












I think we'll have to do the local canal, soon.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`ve never been able to limit myself with venue/species. I`ve fished all over the World, caught huge fish 200lb+ but I`m equally happy with a few roach and perch from the canal or pool. I`ve recently been fishing an F1 commercial fishery and loved every minute even though the best fish (sorry biggest) has been Carp of around 5lb.



I'll eventually be looking to fish other places. As for limiting myself to one species. It's not as bad if every time you're going to be landing an absolute chonker of a fish. I've done the whole silver fish game and that hasn't appealed to me since I was probably 15 or 16. 

I could probably go back to carp fishing too but right now its pike/Zander


----------



## Colin_P (1 Sep 2021)

Changing the subject a little bit...

Do any of you get to your fishing places by bike? I used to in the 80's and on a 10 speed racer with the seat box on the Pletcher rack and rod bag over my shoulder resting horizontally. I didn't really worry about nets and stuff like that back then.

Some 35 years later, I now cannot drive (medically banned) and was wondering how any of you manage it, if at all?

I'm thinking that the most obvious solution would be a cycle trailer. The problem I foresee with that is the transportation of the rod bag (I don't fancy doing it 80's style now!). 

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Many thanks.


----------



## delb0y (1 Sep 2021)

Hi Colin

Yes, I go on the bike - have a look at this post from earlier in the thread:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lets-talk-fishing.263988/page-4#post-6386114

I do drive to some venues, but I much prefer cycling. I'm pondering on a cycle trailer, too. The main issue I have is the landing net - I'd like to take a longer and more substantial one.

Regards
Derek


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Sep 2021)

Colin_P said:


> Changing the subject a little bit...
> 
> Do any of you get to your fishing places by bike? I used to in the 80's and on a 10 speed racer with the seat box on the Pletcher rack and rod bag over my shoulder resting horizontally. I didn't really worry about nets and stuff like that back then.
> 
> ...



When i first got back into cycling many years ago - this was my original idea. Id use the bike to travel up and down the river but it honestly seems like too much faff and another extra 7-12kgs of stuff to carry around that doesnt need to be. Never mind that towpaths are quite narrow and you'll have to stop thievin'bast*rds from stealing your bike while you fish (At least where im from muggings on towpaths are an actual thing)

a more convenient option which ive seen some people do is get an electric scooter. you can fold them up and carry them with you or fold them up and dump them in a bush somewhere when you start fishing as they are low profile and inconspicuous enough not really to be noticed compared to having a bicycle laid out behind you.

-- It doesnt make much sense to me as im going to be roaming 99% of the time but if you just need it to get from point A-B where you'll be for for the entire trip then i dont see why you cant do that on a bicycle or electric scooter

Some electric scooters come with chunkier tyres so they will handle light off-roading but the only downside with electric scooters is they can be pricey so its up to you if you think its worth the investment.

I'll probably consider the scooter option too at some stage -- at least when they get cheaper.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Sep 2021)

Colin_P said:


> Changing the subject a little bit...
> 
> Do any of you get to your fishing places by bike? I used to in the 80's and on a 10 speed racer with the seat box on the Pletcher rack and rod bag over my shoulder resting horizontally. I didn't really worry about nets and stuff like that back then.
> 
> ...


With a trailer, you would have to take into accounts the kissing gates / chicanes / other barriers that are often found on a canal towpath. Would you be able to lift the laden trailer if you needed to? Would you need to unhitch the trailer? Etc., etc.


----------



## carpiste (1 Sep 2021)

Colin_P said:


> Changing the subject a little bit...
> 
> Do any of you get to your fishing places by bike? I used to in the 80's and on a 10 speed racer with the seat box on the Pletcher rack and rod bag over my shoulder resting horizontally. I didn't really worry about nets and stuff like that back then.
> 
> ...


I remember well going to the Bridgewater canal in the 70`s to catch a few Roach and Perch. When I got the chance to buy decent kit I went to Sale Marina to catch a few Carp. Great days but fishing with the bike in tow, or is that cycling with the fishing gear in tow wouldn`t suit me now.
That said I could still imagine the odd day float fishing with a single rod, reel and a canvas seat bag. Easily carried on the crossbar/back.
However, the most obvious thing to me is to join a local fishing club. You`ll be amazed how many people will help with transportation and you can always tag along to matches/ organised trips.
Either way, tight lines my friend and enjow whatever fishing you can 🎣


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Sep 2021)

Happy birthday to me!











These should hold me good for a few years. All of these are pretty much Chinese made amazon specials. So you pay £15-20 for 3 rather than £20 for 1 compared to the mainstream tried and tested brands. All these were purchased based on feedback.

Ive got some other kit that arrived thats not in the picture but its just a rucksack, folding landing net and a unhooking mat


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2021)

Colin_P said:


> Changing the subject a little bit...
> 
> Do any of you get to your fishing places by bike? I used to in the 80's and on a 10 speed racer with the seat box on the Pletcher rack and rod bag over my shoulder resting horizontally. I didn't really worry about nets and stuff like that back then.
> 
> ...



As a kid I always biked to go fishing. Box went on a rack with the landing net on top, all held on with bungees. Rod bag went over my shoulder


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Sep 2021)

well that was a rather long and painful de-barbing session. I hope i dont have to do it again any time soon


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Sep 2021)

Son No2 was out in his kayak checking out his creels. Came back with this fine lobster. Was in the pot with in an hour .

For info it was in size !


----------



## Hicky (17 Sep 2021)

Managed to bag this recently, there's two in there and this is the bigger of them, my son very nearly caught it a few months ago in the heat.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Sep 2021)

Hicky said:


> Managed to bag this recently, there's two in there and this is the bigger of them, my son very nearly caught it a few months ago in the heat.
> View attachment 609600



that is a strange colour for a Common. I have never in all my years seen one that looked as 'orange' like that.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Sep 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> that is a strange colour for a Common. I have never in all my years seen one that looked as 'orange' like that.


Now don't be Koi, say what you're thinking.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Now don't be Koi, say what you're thinking.



good catch. I was obviously reading the wrong cookbook.


----------



## Hicky (17 Sep 2021)

Everyone refers to them as Ghosties....I thought they were a diff colour?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Sep 2021)

Commons, mirrors etc hybridised with koi, aiui, to produce a variety of colourations


----------



## Milzy (17 Sep 2021)

If you need to eat then fishing is a great way of hunting. However to catch a carp only to throw it straight back is like a fool, waiting for another fool to bite the bait. I’ll never be hooked on Fishing.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Sep 2021)

Just back from my annual holiday course fishing trip down here in Cornwall . Fish a lovely lake for bream most people fish the feeder but I float fish at 25 yards had about 25 bream mainly about 1lb but a couple of 3lbers a couple of crucian carp a few small roach and an eel about 2lb ( I hate eels) great fight in the water then a wrestling match in the landing net to unhook it !! . Lovely day out


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2021)

Milzy said:


> If you need to eat then fishing is a great way of hunting. However to catch a carp only to throw it straight back is like a fool, waiting for another fool to bite the bait. I’ll never be hooked on Fishing.


We NEVER throw fish back if your course fishing they are handled with repect and loving care.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We NEVER throw fish back if your course fishing they are handled with repect and loving care.



We launch it back into the water with the grace and finesse of Thunderbird 4 entering the water like a soggy duck.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Sep 2021)

Whereas fish caught for human consumption by trawlermen are first soothed to sleep by deckhands and then humanely euthanised.


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Sep 2021)

Just come across these on amazon...






what in the actual f**k.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Sep 2021)

We've had the Flying C for a long time


----------



## FishFright (20 Sep 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Just come across these on amazon...
> 
> View attachment 610065
> 
> ...



I know ! Barbed hooks in this day and age .


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Milzy said:


> If you need to eat then fishing is a great way of hunting. However to catch a carp only to throw it straight back is like a fool, waiting for another fool to bite the bait. I’ll never be hooked on Fishing.


You obviously never tried to catch Carp, or most fish in fact! It`s called fishing because it isn`t easy to catch these things! There is a lot of skill and patience involved otherwise it would be called catching!
I would challenge you to watch Bob and Paul go fishing on Channel 4 and then you might realise there is so much more to fishing than landing fish. Nature, being out in nature, peace, quiet and time for contemplation. 
You realise there are people out there who moan and decry cycling being shown on tv during the TDF! 
I`ll never be "hooked" on dancing but I wouldn`t try to talk MrsC from watching Strictly come dancing! Each to his/ her own I say.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Sep 2021)

I watched the celebrity fishing comp on TV earlier this week, held on a commercial fishery. It was a right load of old pony, and demonstrably many fish weren't in great shape. That's an aspect of the sport that is a cause of concern imv.

ETA
Did I mention I'm off bonefishing in the second half of October?


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Sep 2021)

Milzy said:


> If you need to eat then fishing is a great way of hunting. However to catch a carp only to throw it straight back is like a fool, waiting for another fool to bite the bait. I’ll never be hooked on Fishing.



Its about the '_sport_' of it. Its like youre saying that you dont understand why two people would get inside a ring and beat each other half to death - Its the same reason. For a lot of people, (fishing) its not about winning or losing. Its about the fight a fish can give when its hooked.

A good while back (many moons ago) I used to fish Walthamstow Reservoirs for absolute months and blanked pretty much every session till one day I caught a 40 odd pound mirror carp and all those days sitting on the bank catching absolutely nothing session after session was absolutely worth it.

Fishing line can break, at most my line was probably rated to 20-25lb back in those days so I could never bully a really big fish into the net. You've got to 'play' them. let them take some line to stop them from snapping your line, then reel them back in multiple times back and forth. let them wear themselves out then slide into your net like a deflated pancake. Youre trying to catch a big fish without snapping your line. This is the sport of it.

Putting the fish back ensures that more people can have the same fun that you had when they catch the same fish again.


----------



## Milzy (25 Sep 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Its about the '_sport_' of it. Its like youre saying that you dont understand why two people would get inside a ring and beat each other half to death - Its the same reason. For a lot of people, (fishing) its not about winning or losing. Its about the fight a fish can give when its hooked.
> 
> A good while back (many moons ago) I used to fish Walthamstow Reservoirs for absolute months and blanked pretty much every session till one day I caught a 40 odd pound mirror carp and all those days sitting on the bank catching absolutely nothing session after session was absolutely worth it.
> 
> ...


Well on Paul Whitehouse & Bob Mortimer fishing program Bob kept on losing the fish. How about a bit of trout tickling & stealth poaching that’s a more interesting game.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Sep 2021)

Milzy said:


> Well on Paul Whitehouse & Bob Mortimer fishing program Bob kept on losing the fish. How about a bit of trout tickling & stealth poaching that’s a more interesting game.



Maybe he was using barbless hooks or his rigs were tied incorrectly? Anyway. I retired from fishing well over a decade ago as i no longer had the time to commit and it ended up kind of boring me even though i went to a place that was filled with carp. between 5-20lb with the odd heavier fish lurking around somewhere. Action was almost non stop and even the smaller fish between 5-8lb would send my reel screaming. Very easy to fish, It was fun but i still got bored and thats why after a lot of finger poking from someone i used to do a lot of fishing with - I have returned to the sport but not doing the same thing i used to do before.

if tickling trout interests you then more power to you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Maybe he was using barbless hooks or his rigs were tied incorrectly? Anyway. I retired from fishing well over a decade ago as i no longer had the time to commit and it ended up kind of boring me even though i went to a place that was filled with carp. between 5-20lb with the odd heavier fish lurking around somewhere. Action was almost non stop and even the smaller fish between 5-8lb would send my reel screaming. Very easy to fish, It was fun but i still got bored and thats why after a lot of finger poking from someone i used to do a lot of fishing with - I have returned to the sport but not doing the same thing i used to do before.
> 
> if tickling trout interests you then more power to you.



His problem is he just winds in, he doesn't let the fish run, or even just hold them, just constant winding. It is hilarious when he hooks into anything, Whitehouse screaming at him "Don't Wind"


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> His problem is he just winds in, he doesn't let the fish run, or even just hold them, just constant winding. It is hilarious when he hooks into anything, Whitehouse screaming at him "Don't Wind"



Ah... That explains it. I suppose he also had his drag done up tighter than his pants. Never seen or heard of the show in my entire life. Either he's completely clueless or he's doing it for comedic value like a baseball bat to the face.


----------



## Poacher (25 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Did I mention I'm off bonefishing in the second half of October?


Here's hoping you get to play the biggest boner yet!


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Did I mention I'm off bonefishing in the second half of October?




I did a little bonefish fishing at the Florida Keys a few years back. Some on the fly, some using Prawn. It was absolutely fantastic! They burst into life like no other fish I ever caught. So fast and powerful it is breathtaking. Agreed they don`t have the pure power of Tarpon, Mahseer or big Cats but for electrifying quick runs nothing else comes close! Lucky, lucky you


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Oct 2021)

well, I went out for a few hours to give the new kit a go and i absolutely blanked  Not even the slightest love tap.

I spent 30mins hiking the 1.6miles to the location then some 2hrs of walking up the river and tossing lures in some pretty shallow water which was full of weed before calling it a day and hiking the rest of the way home.

I half regret paying club membership as the water was way to shallow for my liking which now means i will have to travel further from home then previously thought for a good fishing spot. So much for keeping it local 

water also had tonnes of weed and since im a newcomer to baitcasters, I couldnt get good range unless the wind stopped blowing. I may need to invest in heavier lures and maybe an electric scooter to get me further afield.

The sun was out and i could literally see my lure in the water but the place was just devoid of fish. I occasionally did hit a good cast and managed to lob the lure to the otherside of the river bank near some overhanging trees or weed but absolutely no life what so ever.

I covered half a mile of water before calling it a day and walking the 2.2miles home.

Got the baitcaster dialed in and didnt suffer any serious backlashes or birdsnests though  all that youtube studying paid off. Now if only i could find some pike to inhale the lure like they did in some of these videos 

Next trip out will be this sunday


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Oct 2021)

went out for more lure flipping but this time i managed to blag a ride to take me further down the river. Absolutely beautiful stretch of river by Picketts lock. Got talking to a few of the locals there and they both said that most of the bigger fish had been 'cleaned out' by the locals who probably fancied it a long with a portion of chips. Sad news but not totally unheard of. I was fishing with a spoon while the other guy had a shallow swim or crank bait with a rattle and rubber curly tails. We fished the same stretch of river for about an hour. When he moved up, i moved up to cover the same area he had covered earlier but with my spoon.

Neither his fancy crank/swim bait or my spoon manage to tease any sort of take from a pike 😢

I was using a Abu Garcia limited edition spoon







Absolutely lovely action, especially when you do the slow and twitchy/jerky retrieve. It dances in the water so beautifully. 

Maybe the story about the people 'cleaning out' the lea is true 😢

Really made me re-consider future membership with the club even though i just joined last week so i could fish that stretch of river they have control over.

Ive got all year to think about membership none the less. I'll probably give the Waterway Wanderers scheme a go.


----------



## delb0y (4 Oct 2021)

I've had many trips like that RoubaixCube. I lure fish the Gloucester and Sharpness canal and many's the time that I'm convinced there's no fish in it (or none that want to take a lure - I've caught plenty on feeders, and floats). But then all of a sudden, out of nowhere... bang "I'm in!". Makes it all worthwhile.

And I enjoy just being out there, too. That's the beauty of it.

Talking of catching, not fishing, did anyone see that little article in the fishing press a few weeks back about an angler breaking the record on a "well known northern fishing complex"? 881 lb - yes 881 !! - in 5 hours. He filled 20 keepnets by the end of the match and had to have help lifting them out. The angler in second place in the match caught over 606 lb. 

That really is catching not fishing, and sounds pretty awful to me.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Oct 2021)

It's utterly ridiculous, that's what it is.


----------



## carpiste (4 Oct 2021)

delb0y said:


> That really is catching not fishing, and sounds pretty awful to me.


It sounds knackering to me!


----------



## Hicky (5 Oct 2021)

Wasn’t Partridge by any chance?


----------



## delb0y (5 Oct 2021)

It didn't say where it was in the original paper article, but here it does spill the beans. Angel of the North complex, apparently:

https://www.anglingtimes.co.uk/news/stories/massive-881lb-smashes-fishery-match-record/


----------



## Electric_Andy (5 Oct 2021)

I used to go sea fishing with my Dad off Hope's Nose in Torbay. We just used feathers then, but still caught a few mackerell and some Garfish. We tried a float one time and got a really nice looking Wrasse. I would only fish again if I was going to eat the catch


----------



## carpiste (5 Oct 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> I used to go sea fishing with my Dad off Hope's Nose in Torbay. We just used feathers then, but still caught a few mackerell and some Garfish. We tried a float one time and got a really nice looking Wrasse. I would only fish again if I was going to eat the catch


Sea fishing isn`t so easy nowadays but if you like to eat what you catch you could always try a trout fishery  I haven`t been in a while but I do like to send a fly out for a trout and I love to bake one too


----------



## Electric_Andy (6 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Sea fishing isn`t so easy nowadays


 why not? Fewer fish? I thought you could still throw in a line with 6 feathers on and at least reel in one or two an hour? Mind you I'm talking about 25 years ago. Lots might have changed


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Sea fishing isn`t so easy nowadays


Very true, on the south coast around Hampshire it has become very hard, OK you do get the odd day/night, but most of the time one good fish and that's your lot. Winter time after Whiting you will get a few more, if your looking for cod try Sainsburys on the way home


----------



## carpiste (6 Oct 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> why not? Fewer fish? I thought you could still throw in a line with 6 feathers on and at least reel in one or two an hour? Mind you I'm talking about 25 years ago. Lots might have changed


Most definitely fewer fish due to overfishing the past 30 years or so. Yes, you can still be lucky and have the odd great day but invariably it`s a struggle. Even for the small trawlers!


----------



## delb0y (6 Oct 2021)

Had an hour on the canal this evening with lures. Nothing. Not even a follow. As always, I suspect I'm doing it wrong. Might go to a club lake tomorrow and try for some roach.


----------



## carpiste (6 Oct 2021)

delb0y said:


> Had an hour on the canal this evening with lures. Nothing. Not even a follow. As always, I suspect I'm doing it wrong. Might go to a club lake tomorrow and try for some roach.


If you are struggling the best thing to do is have a chat with other anglers at the venue you`re on. Alternatively there are lots of good vids on youtube you can look at. As an angler, who has fished all over the place, I never hesitate to try to get info from locals 🎣


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2021)

How much do you fishists tend to spend on your sticks, string and those little boxes that look likemp porta potties? Im guessing a good few quid in many cases?


----------



## FishFright (7 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> How much do you fishists tend to spend on your sticks, string and those little boxes that look likemp porta potties? Im guessing a good few quid in many cases?



Three shillings and six pence


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Oct 2021)

Look 'Best Seller' innit:

https://www.sportfish.co.uk/sage-sa...sto_source=cmp&nosto=615ee2cd26f0813d03ef7515

Idiots abroad 

...But seriously, in my branch there's definitely the 'all the gear and no idea' anglers - the ones that have spent a silly amount of cash, flown halfway round the world, but can't cast for toffee. Fools are foolish...


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> How much do you fishists tend to spend on your sticks, string and those little boxes that look likemp porta potties? Im guessing a good few quid in many cases?


 I`ve never added it all up but if you consider I pay around £150 on average per rod and around £80 per reel and I have, I think, mid 30`s of each! There are also all the bed chairs, bivvies, nets, trolleys, boxes, floats, hooks, lines and sinkers! It runs into many thousands over the years!
Club memberships, syndicate memberships and also fuel costs and wear and tear! I probably spent as much as a serious cyclist


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Oct 2021)

I was thinking about my 'go-to' 8-weight outfit. Rod is end of line stock at just over a hundred (Retailer and company fell out so they sold them all off at cost). Reel a bit more costly, because that's actually quite important if you're hooking something that wants to swim to Cuba, at £450 iirc. Fly line 50-60. Make my own flies, add a spool of fluorocarbon and some leaders at 25 or so and you're fishing. Also need good sunglasses 1-200 quids, plus good UPF resistant clothing and some boots and you're good to go.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2021)

Not boasting, but when I packed up course fishing (mainly carp and pike) I had £8000 worth, it soon adds up


----------



## Electric_Andy (7 Oct 2021)

It seems that freshwater fishing is more expensive. When I first started in the sea, we bought a rod for £35, a reel was about £25c, line was a few quid and same for feathers/spinners. My dad used old spark plugs as weights


----------



## delb0y (7 Oct 2021)

As with my cycling and my guitar playing I tend towards the cheap end of things, and I keep those things a long time. I also travel light - so don't have loads of stuff. The rod I used today cost me £20 second hand from a local tackle shop about twenty years ago...

Today was a glorious day - fishing a beautiful estate lake and catching some cracking carp, plus some decent perch and bream. My shoulders actually ache from playing fish. Never had that before.


----------



## Hicky (8 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> How much do you fishists tend to spend on your sticks, string and those little boxes that look likemp porta potties? Im guessing a good few quid in many cases?


Marketplace/ebay, fishing groups on FB, you can find some bargains on there. I'd say I've spent a couple of hundred on kit for my son. The latest whizbang kit seems to make stuff all difference beyond showing off.


----------



## delb0y (8 Oct 2021)

Spent £33 at a local tackle shop this morning - bag of groundbait, some hooks, and a new landing net :-) Yesterday I was really struggling with my old landing net that glides through the water like a breeze-block. So I've bought a new fangled easy-flow one. We shall see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> When i first got back into cycling many years ago - this was my original idea. Id use the bike to travel up and down the river but it honestly seems like too much faff and another extra 7-12kgs of stuff to carry around that doesnt need to be. Never mind that towpaths are quite narrow and you'll have to stop thievin'bast*rds from stealing your bike while you fish (At least where im from muggings on towpaths are an actual thing)
> 
> a more convenient option which ive seen some people do is get an electric scooter. you can fold them up and carry them with you or fold them up and dump them in a bush somewhere when you start fishing as they are low profile and inconspicuous enough not really to be noticed compared to having a bicycle laid out behind you.
> 
> ...


For an electric scooter it would need to be one with bigger wheels than the usual ones seen. The ones with small wheel are pretty much useless on anything other than smooth surfaces. Pricey as well.
Depending on the area how about a canoe trailer behind a bike for carrying rods etc.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> why not? Fewer fish? I thought you could still throw in a line with 6 feathers on and at least reel in one or two an hour? Mind you I'm talking about 25 years ago. Lots might have changed


In my area sea fishing is pretty well done. We used to get loads of big [ 4 or 5 lbs average] cod, haddock, whiting, pollack and coalfish fishing with lugworm half way between Mull and Tiree. Mackerel with feathers could be got at any of the known spots . Now you can go out and get virtually nothing except perhaps a few mackerel on the way home. Size of fish has also changed and many are put back if possible as too small to bother with. At one time most of these fish could be caught inside Tobermory bay. I used to put creels out for prawns[langoustine to you] and got fair catches for a few years but they have also gone mostly. Scallops which we dived for have also got very scarce due to dredging.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Oct 2021)

well, its been 5 trips at 3 or 4 different stretches of the same river with a few miles in between stretches. No bites, no follows, nothing at all.

I was considering pouring more money into lures and grabbing a few more but i dont think thats the answer to the '_no fish_' problem. I switch lures often but I cant catch what isnt there 

My dad who has joined me in quite a few of my trips who was thinking about getting into lure fishing is also starting to think that there is no pike in the canal.  And he was more optimistic than me who was already moaning about it after my second session.

6th trip tomorrow. If i dont get anything then i'll probably pick up the waterway wanderers permit and head down river instead but the issue of it still being the same river could mean i still end up catching nothing at all 

Those people really cleaned the lea out


----------



## delb0y (16 Oct 2021)

Lovely short session on the club lake this morning. Caught a few nice carp including a 12 minute battle with a lovely common. Didn't weigh it or get a photo as I wanted to get it straight back in - probably a double, which is big for me. Also got a bit of jolt when landing it as my three metre landing net handle - carbon, no less - touched the electric fence that I forgot was behind me... ouch!


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Mar 2022)

went out for a hike up the river today. Came across a rather sad looking pike floating on the surface 6 or 7miles into it.

Had to have been at least 6-8lb. Pretty sure it had been dead for a while as it's eye was completely clouded over. Not sure if this was due to it having been dead in the water for a while or if it was for other reasons. A quick google tells me its either parasites or bad/contaminated water. (The Lea is fairly polluted in any case)

From the outside it still looked normal. its markings and camouflaging were a little faded but still there.

Didnt poke it with a stick but I stopped and watched it for a while to see if it would move and it didnt, so I assume that it had already passed on.

Ive been fishing much further down river for pike without so much of a knock or a follow since last October. I had never seen any tell tale signs of pike in the river (small fish jumping) but local fishermen that i have spoken to tell me there are pike in the river and they have seen people catch although maybe only jack pike as certain group of people have taken all the bigger ones for the pot.

Further up river is not worth fishing because there are too many boats moored and what little gaps there are between them are few and far between (that and its a bloody long way to walk)

Happy that I have finally seen a pike and find out that they do exist after all these blank months, but sad to see the condition that it was in.


----------



## delb0y (27 Mar 2022)

Always sad to see a dead fish floating in the river, that way. I guess fish do expire through natural causes, but as you say, pollution is on the increase again and could well be a factor. But at least you know the pike are there now!


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Mar 2022)

Give it a while and that river will be teeming with pike. The big ones they have taken would have kept the numbers of jack pike down.

I have a ton of fly tying materials & books I want to sell if anybody is interested.


----------



## gbb (30 Mar 2022)

delb0y said:


> Always sad to see a dead fish floating in the river, that way. I guess fish do expire through natural causes, but as you say, pollution is on the increase again and could well be a factor. But at least you know the pike are there now!


As a kid in the early 70s, we'd see dead bream, roach et al in the Trent, you're right i think, it's not indicative of anything except fish die too


----------



## delb0y (3 Apr 2022)

Had a couple of hours out on a park lake first thing this morning. Absolutely freezing. I can't recall being so cold in a long time. Lots of roach and a couple of decent skimmers. But it was just too cold to be enjoyable.


----------

